# Negative cycle Is this Normal (TMI Info involved)



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

HI everyone

I had a negative last week on my final attempt at IVF.  Last year after IVF i got positive.  What i'm wanting to know is  Since last Tuesday i was spotting lightly (brownish colour), i stopped the cyclogest on Weds after getting a negative blood test result, and by Friday my AF was in full flow.  By yesterday it had pratically stopped i only had to change a lite tampax twice.  I've woke up this morning to AF back in full flow and i am having to now use super tampax's again.  Is this normal ?

Any help would be great.

Nerys


----------



## penny353 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Nerys - Sorry about your negative cycle - I hate to see posts with no reply so I felt I wanted to say that after my negative cycles I experienced 'odd' patterns of bleeding and also for the AF after a cycle,.  I think this is to be expected as our bodies have been full of hormones and drugs and our bodies are trying to get back to normal.  I hope this reassurance helps, thinking of you.  Take care
Penny


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Nerys!
So sorry for your BFN. ^heart^ Do you think it could be due to the after effects of the cyclogest wearing off and your bodies natural hormones kicking in?

I'm at LRI too - can I ask you about their test proceedure? They've given me a pot for FMW and a blood form (as well as an appointment time). Do they dip test the sample and give you a result then and there or do they wait for the bloods and phone you back? 

Lots of love 
Lizi


----------

